# When last did you smoke a cigarette? Share / Comment



## LaserTagGuy (21/4/16)

Thanks to Vaping - Ive kicked it the BAD habit!
Today marks the *6th month* of not smoking. _25 years (quarter century) _of smoking and vaping broke the habit. Champix, Accupunture, nicorette (gum and patches), Quit sprays, cold turkey and even Zyban.

*Notable differences...*

I feel better physically have more energy! Stairs over the escalator or lift - no problem! And the best part is that Im not out of breath while doing it! And getting to the top and not panting like a horse after the Durban July feels great! 

Food tastes better - I also found out that I dont like gherkins as much as I used to! ( may've put on a kilo or 8)...

I taste better - according to my wife (non smoker) who seems to want to kiss me a lot more these days. She says so and she is the boss - who am I to argue?! 

No morning cough anymore! I mean gone.... completely - significant !!! My parrots (12 and 7 years old) still cough every morning. they sound like they're about to barf a lung! Hard to believe that was me!

Finally, medical check up done and the doctor couldn't believe the change! For the first time ever, I left the family GP without a script to collect. The doc says she'll be looking into helping more smokers make the switch! What makes it interesting is that she diagnosed Carbon monoxide poisoning (with a more latin name) in October 2015.

Like many others ... nothing has worked! Its just too easy to start smoking. Going to buy bread, having a few beers at the pub or any convenience store with walls displaying "death in a box" was once the reason for starting up. Now and nothing! not even a craving! Sad to see how much power and money they have and event more sad to see smokers standing in a corner outside in the rain for their coffee brea this morning!

Thats my story - Share yours if vaping made a positive difference in your life.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## zadiac (21/4/16)

That would be somewhere in the last week of March 2014.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## LaserTagGuy (21/4/16)

zadiac said:


> That would be somewhere in the last week of March 2014.


AWESOME!


----------



## rogue zombie (21/4/16)

In May it will be 2 years since.

Thankfully I haven't even slipped. Never touched them again.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (21/4/16)

The most notable differences is being able to climb a flight of stairs without my lungs screaming.

And the glorious unbroken sleep now!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (21/4/16)

Everything the OP said about the benefits.

My smoking career ended at precisely midnight on July 1, 2013 (our national independence day) after a 30 year PAD habit. The transition was astoundingly easy and thorough. No cravings - I simply fell in love with vaping instead of cigarettes. This, on a day full of triggers - booze, holiday, friends who smoked around me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## LaserTagGuy (21/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> In May it will be 2 years since.
> 
> Thankfully I haven't even slipped. Never touched them again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Amazing how something so easy was so difficult!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carel1966 (21/4/16)

Had our (wife and I) last cigarette on 27 June 2014. Was not even planning on quiting smoking when we started vaping but I think as we stopped smoking together it helped a lot. I can now actually smell the coffee brewing in the kitchen ... from the bedroom

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/4/16)

Oh and getting agro when I hadn't had a cig in an hour... I wanted to kill.

Just tonight, I sat through an hour and a half kiddies concert, my toddler bouncing all over me, no vape, and I was perfectly fine.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## LaserTagGuy (21/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Everything the OP said about the benefits.
> 
> My smoking career ended at precisely midnight on July 1, 2013 (our national independence day) after a 30 year PAD habit. The transition was astoundingly easy and thorough. No cravings - I simply fell in love with vaping instead of cigarettes. This, on a day full of triggers - booze, holiday, friends who smoked around me.


Normally the ex-smokers point out how bad you smell, I get that now - can you also pick up someone smokes as they walk through the door?

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## LaserTagGuy (21/4/16)

Carel1966 said:


> Had our (wife and I) last cigarette on 27 June 2014. Was not even planning on quiting smoking when we started vaping but I think as we stopped smoking together it helped a lot. I can now actually smell the coffee brewing in the kitchen ... from the bedroom


And what a smell that is!!! makes me feel like an espresso and a vape ritual should become a daily activity! Nice to see its ongoing success - thanks for posting! Its always a concern (going back smokes) to me when I got started out...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/4/16)

January 2013

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75 (21/4/16)

January 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LaserTagGuy (21/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Oh and getting agro when I hadn't had a cig in an hour... I wanted to kill.
> 
> Just tonight, I sat through an hour and a half kiddies concert, my toddler bouncing all over me, no vape, and I was perfectly fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I used to hate going to the movies because I wanted a smoke half way... So either I'd miss parts of the movie or just rent it when it came out. 
The worst was waking up at night for a smoke too. Now I forget to vape when something interests me. 

Or going for dinner with the family, I avoided spending time with them to go stand in a hidden corner somewhere! 

Just me ?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

My last cig was about two years and 3 months ago

Congrats on your achievements @LaserTagGuy 

PS - I have moved this thread to General Vaporiser Talk. It was in 'Announcements'

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dave1 (21/4/16)

After 34 years of smoking for me it was 5th December last year (Just 5 Days after getting my Istick 50W TC and Melo2 combo) and this time it has really worked. On 2 occasions just after the 5th I did slip up and light a ciggy but could not inhale. It was like intentionally trying to inhale the smoke from wood braai that just will not light no matter how much you blow, I just couldn't do it.

No more rasping chest when I lay down in the evenings and best of all no more panting like I had just run a marathon when my only crime was to have a shower. I actually take the dog for walks now.

The devices available today make it so easy. The last time I stopped vaping was because my NICotine got NICed by customs. It's so much easier now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/4/16)

LaserTagGuy said:


> I used to hate going to the movies because I wanted a smoke half way... So either I'd miss parts of the movie or just rent it when it came out.
> The worst was waking up at night for a smoke too. Now I forget to vape when something interests me.
> 
> Or going for dinner with the family, I avoided spending time with them to go stand in a hidden corner somewhere!
> ...


Lol I actually used to sneak out for a "toilet" break during the movie.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ljimmie05 (22/4/16)

I been off the smokes for the past 2yrs almost ,only started vaping about 4months ago.Needless to say that the benefits are absolutely astounding.Not to long ago i took a puff on a cig out of interest as to what got me so hooked and i tell you its like tasting death ,i mean all those chemicals ,that awe-full smell.That alone is enough for me never to smoke ever!!why i wasted 12yrs of my money, time and health beats me!!
Im Glad that "smoking is dead and Vaping is the Future" lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/4/16)

After a 10 year bad habbit, Last cig was on the 25th December 2015 and I feel awesome. No more chest pains lying in bed only downside is now I can smell the neighbour downstairs smoking he's cig while I'm sitting in my lounge. And the stench of a smoker talking too you 
I can't belive I used to smell like that and didn't even know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (22/4/16)

I smoked since I was 15 so that puts my habit at 20 years before I quit. 
Took my last drag on a stinking December 11th, woke up December 12th and decided that's it time to quit. 
Picked up an eVic mini and haven't looked back in 4 months+

I will forever be an advocate of vaping because like the OP I tried quitting many times unsuccessfully. Until vaping changed my life 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (22/4/16)

I chipped at smoking from about 1958, but started smoking full time in 1962, then added pipes in 1966. Then I stopped both cigs and pipes for good just over 3 years ago in 2013. I had ran out of stinkies, didn't bother to buy anymore and tossed out the pipe tobacco because I had made up my mind to stop. So I had no issues at all with stopping cold turkey. The flip side... I'll never stop vaping, it replaces the only thing with smoking that I missed... the mechanics of it. I don't use nicotine in my DIY liquids because I don't need it, and when I buy premades I get the lower nic levels they have, so I have bought 0mg, 3mg or 6mg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Necropolis (22/4/16)

Last time I actively smoked was around October 2014 sometime. 

I have subsequently had a single cigarette sometime last year - but I was more than a little drunk at the time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (22/4/16)

The 24th of April it will be two years that I stopped my 2 pack a day habit. It was a case of go buy a pack or buy a e cig. Was probably one of my best decisions I have made to date

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KlutcH (22/4/16)

10 March 2012 quit ciggies, started rollies, quit rollies early 2015 been vaping ever since

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/16)

Two Years, 6 Months and 1 week for me. AFter smoking for 40+ years and trying every cessation aid known to man... best success was with Champix which helped me stop for 3 months... tried hypnosis, acupuncture, patches, gum and probably a few others that I have forgotten about... started on a Green Smok cigalike which didn't really work... then I got a Twisp and never smoked ever again. The Twisp lasted me about 2 weeks till I got an eGo with mPT2 and smoking was history forever.

Will I stop vaping... nope not ever!

Health benefits have been astounding and the taste and not stinking a massive bonus on top!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## sneakydino (22/4/16)

October 2014 and never looked back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (24/4/16)

After around 38 years and a 80 a day habit, I kicked the stinkies via vaping (also tried everything else) on 7 July 2013!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (24/4/16)

27 Feb 2014

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali (24/4/16)

mid-Feb 2016.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raslin (24/4/16)

31 July 2014 had my last smoke and bought my first twisp. Never smoked after it started vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen (24/4/16)

I smoked 30-40 cigarettes a day for about 18 years. Camel Filter used to be my brand.

I had my last smoke on 14 Jan 2015, but I started vaping in May 2014. Took me that long to kick the habit more than the cravings. It was that morning cigarette that I just could not get over.

I've tried a drag twice since then, out of curiosity, and just can't stand the taste of a cigarette.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog (24/4/16)

Stopped smoking in March 2015. Never looked back. I even had a dream once that someone offered me a cigarette and I turned it down. Lol! I've also converted 5 colleagues off cigs and onto vaping.

Only down side for me is dry mouth. Drinking tons of water doesn't help but chewing gum in between vapes works well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LaserTagGuy (2/5/16)

So I wanted to light the fire this weekend and suddenly realised I no longer have a lighter... Thought it was funny to go to the shop and buy one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/5/16)

LaserTagGuy said:


> So I wanted to light the fire this weekend and suddenly realised I no longer have a lighter... Thought it was funny to go to the shop and buy one!



Hahahaha
I still kept all my lighters.
I got a stash of about 6 lighters cause use too keep 1 at work, 1 in the car, 1 in the room, 1 outside, 1 in the lounge so chucked then all in a ashtray in a cupboard. Some of those spots now replaced with bottles of e juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LaserTagGuy (2/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha
> I still kept all my lighters.
> I got a stash of about 6 lighters cause use too keep 1 at work, 1 in the car, 1 in the room, 1 outside, 1 in the lounge so chucked then all in a ashtray in a cupboard. Some of those spots now replaced with bottles of e juice.


I had an ice-cream tub of lighters that weren't mine some years back... (Yes, I was that guy! ). 
I had 2 zippo's too! Also not mine!
After telling my mates about it - the tub was emptied over a the next few weeks. 

Good idea on keeping a few around

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## LaserTagGuy (2/5/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Stopped smoking in March 2015. Never looked back. I even had a dream once that someone offered me a cigarette and I turned it down. Lol! I've also converted 5 colleagues off cigs and onto vaping.
> 
> Only down side for me is dry mouth. Drinking tons of water doesn't help but chewing gum in between vapes works well.


FANTASTIC! soon we'll start marching door to door asking people ...

"HAVE YOU HEARD THE GOOD NEWS?" and give them a pamphlet...

HAHAHA

Ive only convinced one person to quit so far.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (3/5/16)

LaserTagGuy said:


> I had an ice-cream tub of lighters that weren't mine some years back... (Yes, I was that guy! ).
> I had 2 zippo's too! Also not mine!
> After telling my mates about it - the tub was emptied over a the next few weeks.
> 
> Good idea on keeping a few around



I had a collection of Zippo's and many other lighters, from as early as WWII vintage to a bunch of Vietnam Zippo's, etc. Still have 2 of the Zippo's... keepsakes from a specific time in my life that had special meaning to me, and got rid of all the Vietnam lighters from a time that is better forgotten. I had a portable torch that used throwaway lighters I used to use to anneal coil wires with before wrapping. Gave it to my middle age son Saturday with all the new lighters for it (to use for his building RR diorama's hobby).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (3/5/16)

121 days since last cig

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ChrisFJS (3/5/16)

This app really helped me by keeping me motivated. Has all sorts of things like time, money saved and how your health should be improving. It's called smoke free and maybe it could help somebody here or someone you know

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/5/16)

ChrisFJS said:


> View attachment 53102
> View attachment 53103
> 
> This app really helped me by keeping me motivated. Has all sorts of things like time, money saved and how your health should be improving. It's called smoke free and maybe it could help somebody here or someone you know



Nice app bud I just don't agree with the total savings hahaha. I'm sure you've spent more vaping. Especially to get started up costs about R2000 for a decent kit and juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (3/5/16)

This weekend... I sometimes feel like a cigarette, then I (try) to smoke one. I never get past the first quarter of it.

My wife laughs at me. But that's me, I don't make sense all the time, not even to myself.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wash (3/5/16)

Started vaping with a Twisp Clearo at the end of Sept 2015. Got my Subox kit in December.

Haven't had an analogue since 11 March 2016. So far, so good. Got my wedding coming up in 2 weeks and am a bit worried about the presence of booze and cigars, but I'll take it as it comes.

Have to give a big shout out to this site and its wonderful patrons for being the place where people like us are understood!


----------



## Andre (3/5/16)

Wash said:


> Started vaping with a Twisp Clearo at the end of Sept 2015. Got my Subox kit in December.
> 
> Haven't had an analogue since 11 March 2016. So far, so good. Got my wedding coming up in 2 weeks and am a bit worried about the presence of booze and cigars, but I'll take it as it comes.
> 
> Have to give a big shout out to this site and its wonderful patrons for being the place where people like us are understood!


Way to go! Just take a higher nic juice along to counter the booze and cigars. Will help for the nerves as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChrisFJS (3/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice app bud I just don't agree with the total savings hahaha. I'm sure you've spent more vaping. Especially to get started up costs about R2000 for a decent kit and juice.



Yea, I've probably spent about 10 times what I've saved on cigarettes since I started vaping. On the bright side I don't have enough money for drugs and gambling so I know I won't get into those bad habits lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (3/5/16)

6 months for me now

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

